# Queries regarding ferry to Santandar - sizes



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

I am just in the process of booking the ferry to Santander for early December.

How strict are the height regulations - the aerials on top of my motorhome make me about 10cms (4ins) over the 2.6m high - my old one I could remove completely and my Status could be taken out for the journey, thus saving me £27.00. My centre rooflight is the next highest point and I don't want to risk breaking this trying to save a few bob.

The rear bike rack - they charge £10 extra if you say you have a bike rack, is that applicable whether it is in use or not.

Advice most welcome.


----------



## waddy (Apr 21, 2006)

*santander*

check carefully if going Plymouth/Santander as i do not think they do crossings in december as for whether they check dimensions i do not think so as when i used the portsmouth/bilbao crossing last year no questions were asked about size etc and some of my measurements were borderline to say the least !!!!! .


----------



## marnaz (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi currently living in Spain i make this trip often but never with an RV. You might be ok hight wise but might get cauught out by one rougue pipe hanging from the roof. Im my experience the guy that load you are very good at getting it right, as to get you stuck could dely the loading. (but the is always one !!!) if your only inches short you could try removing the skylight if its one of those higher domed top ones, and sealing the hole with plastic as no one is on the car deck during the voyage. But i would make certain your under the hight or pay for the extra. you wont want to get suck on the loading ramp !!!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

tokkalosh said:


> I am just in the process of booking the ferry to Santander for early December.
> 
> How strict are the height regulations - the aerials on top of my motorhome make me about 10cms (4ins) over the 2.6m high - my old one I could remove completely and my Status could be taken out for the journey, thus saving me £27.00. My centre rooflight is the next highest point and I don't want to risk breaking this trying to save a few bob.
> 
> ...


Pay the correct price for your vehicle size and then you can sleep between now and when you travel


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Thanks all.

Just trying to be frugal - bad enough having to pay for two in the cabin when there is only one of me :roll: 

It's only money !!


----------



## marnaz (Jun 24, 2009)

you could find a 'travel partner' !!!!

Well being a yorkshireman, not tight but careful, ''No point in spending brass when when you can save it.... lol

Seriously the headroom they give you will be clear to that hight at least. the will no doubt be a margin on this. costly if you get it wrong....


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Remember

what P&O do on bilbao route has no bearing on what BF will do on Santander

and 

there are no BF Santander sailings in December that I could find on site


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Oh marnaz, had thought of that, might see what I can pick up en route 8O :lol: :lol:



thieawin said:


> there are no BF Santander sailings in December that I could find on site


There are sailings thieawin, they have only been put on in the last few days but they are there now - you going to take a trip too


----------

